# Good or not so good deal on Solar Panels.



## ERDCO (Dec 29, 2014)

I found a guy not far from me selling these.

Your thoughts?

new 250 watt 24 volt mono crystal panels
40" wide 65" tall 25 year warranty on output made by
1soltech in dallas tx. $265.00 each.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

New with a manufacturing date of 11/15/2011?

I'd be concerned where and how they were stored for 3 years.

25 year warranty date start when they were purchased and/or applies to the original purchaser only?


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't think so. You can buy brand new panels for less (or more, depending on manufacture.) Link

I know nothing about the company but a quick Google search brings up this. Link


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

$1/W for monocrystaline panels is a good price (amazing really just a few years ago). IF you can ACTUALLY get a better price for new(even if you go with polycrystaline, but not including amorphous), of course go that way, but make sure to check out the bottom line when researching.

As for manufacturing date/storage condition, it is hard for me to imagine how that could possibly be a concern :dunno: If the glass is intact, no signs of condensation, and the panels test out good then there is very little to worry about unless there is some specific issue with these panels(which would be exceedingly rare). Of course test the voltage and output, and you might want to verify diodes are working (if they have them). Panels are not like a car, or even a computer, they generally just work... for decades.

Sure, warranty is great on the panels in theory and for peace of mind, but of the hundreds of panels I have seen, it just isn't necessary.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with cowboyhermit. Sounds like an OK deal to me if everything is in good condition.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

...and to go along with cowboyhermit and MMM, these are made in USA, with prices comparable to the slew of panels made in China. I haven't been researching panels much lately, but the cheap stuff from China has been crowding out sales of USA manufactured goods for a long time. Too many folks are looking to save a buck at the expense and loss of our own manufacturing (same goes for the auto industry). I'd still pay extra for USA-made panels (and will when the time comes) just to keep some jobs going here, and to have the support close-by in the event I did have a warranty related problem.

The only real potential problem when dealing with long-term warranty is: will the company will around that long...without sales, they won't be in business for very long. If this is of concern, check out the manufacturer's background. But as stated above, PV panels will either work, or they won't...if they die after installation, something probably wasn't done right...voiding the warranty. Of course the company's ethics come into play, also...will they stand behind their product if they stand to take a big loss, or will they give your a dance like many insurance companies do when faced with huge losses due to natural disaster.

Off topic, but related: I have a collection of outdoor cookers (smokers, grills, and cast iron cookware) which has allowed me the experience and enjoyment of my favorite hobby/craft. After discovering the differences in recent years (you know when you're cooking with quality gear or not), I'm only replacing/adding with those which are USA-made. The quality is far better, and it helps our economy, even if it's just a little bit.

I say spend your money on what's made here, instead of abroad, whenever you can, within reason. You will usually spend a bit more for it, but in most cases you get what you pay for.

As for these PV panels, check the wind/snow loading specs...this can be important, depending on the environment/location they will be installed. Some models may not be well suited for your location.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

juliesmith said:


> It is a good ideal, but what about maintenance of solar panel. As, these panels require periodic servicing from the contractor, we have installed solar panel, no doubt is very useful but also requires maintenance from


Just what kind of maintenance does a contractor do to solar panels? Unless the glass cracks/breaks or they have corrosion inside there's nothing to maintain. In either of the problems mentioned you replace the panel. Keep the wiring out of direct sunlight whenever possible and they should never have a problem. The wiring insulation is UV resistant and in theory it shouldn't go bad even if it's exposed but I'd still shield it.

I'm still running panels that are over 20 years old and have never needed any "maintenance."


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

MMM this "Julie Smith"? is reviving old threads with some BS post.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Caribou said:


> MMM this "Julie Smith"? is reviving old threads with some BS post.


The post is gone. I reported it as spam so the moderator must have decided it was as well. The poor language skills and embedded links kind of screamed "Chinese spammer."


----------



## chuckinnc (Nov 1, 2011)

*These are 60 cell grid tie panels*

Yep these were old 60 cell grid tie panels anyway. 24 volt panel would be 72 cell and 12 volt would be 36 cell. I have some of these 60 cell panels and they are hard to find a controller for the odd voltage, they are also cheaper than
the standard 36 - 72 cell panels, his price is way off!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

chuckinnc said:


> Yep these were old 60 cell grid tie panels anyway. 24 volt panel would be 72 cell and 12 volt would be 36 cell. I have some of these 60 cell panels and they are hard to find a controller for the odd voltage, they are also cheaper than
> the standard 36 - 72 cell panels, his price is way off!


Pretty much any MPPT charge controller I have worked with will handle these fine, parallel or series. PWM are obviously more specific in their input (and output) ranges.


----------

